# Getting Paid to Review Music Online



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

Slicethepie

I've been doing this for awhile and its a lot of fun. You basically listen to 90 seconds of a song and then write a review. Your payed based on the quality of the review. I make around $.11 per review. Which isn't bad at all. The review is only a small paragraph. Its a lot of fun and you can choose what kinds of music you want to review so your not forced to try to review a genera of music you hate. 

Give it a try!


----------



## TracyB (May 24, 2010)

You should mention that it's your referral link that you posted.


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

TracyB said:


> You should mention that it's your referral link that you posted.


Oopse, yeah that's my referral link. if you don't want to be a referral you can go to:

Slicethepie

I hadn't slept yet when I posted that, I'm forgetful.


----------



## downsized (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is a review page for slicethepie. Make sure to read through the comments from people who've signed up. Is Slice The Pie A Scam? | Work From Home Watchdog


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

I checked out that page before I signed up. I also use Chacha and I find that Slice the pie it a bit faster then Chacha. I've been making on average 5 cents per review (more within the last few days as you make more when you gai more experience and the better the review the more money you make), where with Chacha (which seems to be slowly dieing) you only get 2 cents a question. 

I frequently do both at the same time, Chacha is slow going these days so in between the sometimes LONG lulls between questions, I write reviews on Slice the pie. 

You have to sign up with the same E-mail you use on your Paypal. I didn't know this and had to e-mail them and have them change my login to the correct E-mail which is all fixed now and didn't take long at all for them to get back to me. 

I like it a lot.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Kwings said:


> I checked out that page before I signed up. I also use Chacha and I find that Slice the pie it a bit faster then Chacha. I've been making on average 5 cents per review (more within the last few days as you make more when you gai more experience and the better the review the more money you make), where with Chacha (which seems to be slowly dieing) you only get 2 cents a question.
> 
> I frequently do both at the same time, Chacha is slow going these days so in between the sometimes LONG lulls between questions, I write reviews on Slice the pie.
> 
> ...



I worked for ChaCha for a few years and it does seem to be dying. The QC people were getting ridiculous. I would get dinged a couple of times a week and then they would be overturned. A few weeks ago I got another ding and I was in bad mood. So I sent feedback to get it overturned because they were wrong as usual. They wrote back and said they weren't even going to consider overturning it because I wasn't professional in my feedback. Well, rather than just let it go I wrote back and said I'd be professional when they were. I'm convinced that's all they did was give dings to justify their jobs, because I saw tons of bad answers every day. Well, they banned me for life even though I had 100% quality for months straight. I'm glad to be off of there. The only reason I worked for 40 cents an hour was because I could do other things on the Internet while I was waiting for questions. I tried to ask some questions just to see what it was like after they canned me and I would have to repeat them multiple times before I got a decent answer. They aren't going to be around long and it's their own fault. Sorry, didn't mean to get on a rant. 

Nomad


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

I never got banned from ChaCha, but stopped back in April because no questions, no contests is no money. Always fighting QC was getting old anyways.


----------

